# Eastern European Folk Singers and their use of Contralto CHEST VOICE! <3



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, the art of the contralto (and, to a large extent, dramatic mezzo) is in fairly steep decline in the opera world. Fortunately, the other side of the Eastern Block offers us some promising dramatic mezzo and contralto voices with chest voices rivaling a Verdi baritone.

Let's start with one of my favorites. The Ukrainian contralto Raisa Kyrychenko


----------

